
Yobi3D – Free 3D Model Search Engine - adem
http://www.yobi3d.com/
======
aethertap
This is really handy. If the creator is on here: would it be possible to add
more filters to the search? For example looking for models with (or without)
bones, animations, textures, etc. defined?

~~~
adem
The original author shared this on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/2gjq1s/3d_model_sea...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/2gjq1s/3d_model_search_engine/)

------
cconcepts
This is cool, hat tilt to creator(s).

Suggestion; I use 3D models almost everyday for mechanical engineering
projects and here is a challenge that, perhaps the Yobi3D creators could
address:

When I work on an engineering project, I source parts from all sorts of
different suppliers depending on price, reputation and previous relationships.

In order to quote well on a project we generally model as much as possible in
3D beforehand. However, this can get expensive as a huge chunk of my time is
taken up finding 3D files of supplier's components (generally hidden on some
obscure part of their website) and converting those files to a format we can
use.

Would it not be possible to scrape (I don't know the terminology - I'm not a
codey person) the web and find any kind of 3D files distributed freely on
supplier's websites, download these files to a central repository,
automatically convert them into a range of usable formats, auto generate an
image (like, it appears, Yobi3D has done) and auto generate some meta-data (if
none exists) from the page/site the 3D file was found on?

I could then go on a site like Yobi3D, search a supplier's name or a
particular product's name, and have the file well presented, easily found, in
a format I can use, on a robust and reliable website.

I'd pay good money for this service if it was done well and I'm pretty sure
I'm not the only one.

~~~
bhouston
> download these files to a central repository, automatically convert them
> into a range of usable formats, auto generate an image (like, it appears,
> Yobi3D has done) and auto generate some meta-data (if none exists) from the
> page/site the 3D file was found on?

[https://Clara.io](https://Clara.io) has the central repository, automatic
conversion, image generation, WebGL preview and search capability already.
Just no automatic scraping nor automatic-meta data.

------
aerique
Nice, but some minor quibbles:

1\. The site doesn't load at all when NoScript is active,

2\. Once NoScript is deactivated and search results are displayed the middle
mouse button to open something in a new tab doesn't work,

3\. It uses the latest scourge of the internet: web icon fonts.

My point: the site leans too heavily on JavaScript to the detriment of its
usability.

------
codehero
Searching for "thrust bearing" came back with mostly teddy bears...

------
plainOldText
It's actually quite cool. I searched for "musical instrument", "sewing
machine" and "computer keyboard" and they all came back with good results.

------
bhouston
We have one too -- [http://Clara.io/library](http://Clara.io/library) We
should figure out a way to sync up. :)

~~~
alok-g
Nice! How do I search by license? Tags public/gallery does not seem to be it
as some marked public say "All Rights Reserved" for License. Are the others
available for purchase?

~~~
bhouston
Good suggestion. We do not yet have search by license, but I added it to our
roadmap yesterday as it is a simple matter to add. Nothing right now can be
purchased, it is free or not downloadable, but in the future it will be
purchasable.

------
RobotCaleb
Neato. How about an option for global pitch, local roll on the objects? I
can't stand the way it's implemented now.

------
cordite
Seems handy and has quite a collection, though I question the information
retrieval algorithm.

Search for "pixel".

